# Musik auf der Hp



## Aloa (16. April 2004)

Hallo!
Ich wollte auf meine Homepage Musik einbinden aber so, dass der Besucher per Mausklick auf z.B. "Musik aus" die Musik ausschalten kann.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Es ist zwar etwas blöd diese Frage zu stellen die schon tausend mal gestellt wurde (auch in diesem Forum) aber ich hab halt noch nicht gesehen, dass man nur per "Musik aus" klick die Musik aus geht!


----------



## djwawe (16. April 2004)

```
<EMBED SRC="musik.wav" HIDDEN="TRUE" AUTOSTART="FALSE" MASTERSOUND NAME="musik">
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="java script:document.musik.play()"> 
    Sound abspielen 
</A> ">
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="java script:document.musik.play()"> 
    Sound stoppen
</A>
```

So würde es gehen, allerdings muss die Musikdatei erst geladen werden.
Streaming wäre natürlich (gerade bei Musik) schöner, kann man mit Flash  machen,


----------



## Aloa (16. April 2004)

das funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nich.


----------



## djwawe (16. April 2004)

Sorry, hab das ganze nich getestet.

```
<html>
<head>
<script>
function play() {
document.getElementById("musik").play();
}
function stop() {
document.getElementById("musik").stop();
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<EMBED SRC="schicksalssynphonie02.wav" HIDDEN="TRUE" AUTOSTART="true" MASTERSOUND id="musik"> 
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="play()"> 
    Sound abspielen 
</A> 
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="stop()"> 
    Sound stoppen 
</A>
</body>
```

Das sollte jetzt aber funktionieren (musst nur die Sounddatei ändern )


----------



## Aloa (16. April 2004)

ich habe kein php aber ich hab einfach den unteren teil genommen.
Und es funktioniert. sprich:

<EMBED SRC="schicksalssynphonie02.wav" HIDDEN="TRUE" AUTOSTART="true" MASTERSOUND id="musik"> 
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="play()"> 
    Sound abspielen 
</A> 
<A HREF="#" 
  onClick="stop()"> 
    Sound stoppen 
</A> 


Aber immer wenn ich "sound stoppen" klicke läd er die seite neu!
Kann ich das auch einstellen, dass die seite nicht  neu geladen wird oder, dass ich einstellen kann welche Seite er läd?


----------



## Aloa (16. April 2004)

Du brauchst es mir nicht zu sagen! ich habs nach kurzem überlegen selbst rausgefunden"!
trotzdem danke


----------



## minifuzi (8. Mai 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man musik abspielen kann indem man auf ein bild klickt und wenn man noch einmal draufklickt stoppt die musik?


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (8. Mai 2004)

also wenn Du Frames benutzt (?) geht das wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, wenn Du beim Click auf die Graphik mit JavaScript eine globale Variable die zum Beispiel music heißt TRUE, bzw. FALSE setzt, und 
in einem Frame der Höhe 0 eine Datei neu laden läßt, die je nachdem wie diese Variable gesetzt ist die Musikdatei entweder einbindet oder eben nicht...


----------

